

Diagrammr - create diagrams by writing sentences - gnosis
http://www.diagrammr.com

======
sage_joch
Well it was useful for visualizing some of Yoda's lines:
<http://imgur.com/OZOxG.png>

~~~
gnosis
This reminds me of something I once did with Poe's "The Raven":

[http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/3741/weightedundirectedra...](http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/3741/weightedundirectedraven.png)

<http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5436/directedraven.png>

------
diN0bot
it's also worth checking out

<http://www.websequencediagrams.com/>

i've found it very useful in the past. offers more features, which was crucial
(grouping, notes). the theming is also nice.

------
dangrossman
This would've been useful in college. Drawing and labeling all the little
arrows in Dia for classes was a real time waster.

"Kushal wrote Chartbeat to make it easier for people to communicate diagrams"

So it was originally called Chartbeat?

The reliance on Google Accounts makes me think they want Google to buy this
out.

~~~
zaidf

      The reliance on Google Accounts makes me think they want Google to buy this out.
    

It might be because they are using Google App Engine. I don't think any
significant number of sites built on App Engine are trying to be Google
acquisition bait.

------
omouse
What's this coded in? Is the source available?

~~~
krave
Yup, it's Java, partially on App Engine, and calling out to Dot. Still
deciding whether to OS it...

~~~
waldrews
Sorry, what's Dot? Can't exactly google it :).

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Part of the GraphViz package.

------
anthonyb
<http://www.yuml.me/> is pretty good too, and the charts that it generates are
much better than the graphviz-style ones (IMHO).

------
NathanKP
If you want to use a two word node you can surround the two words with quotes.
It feels a little slow to respond but other than that it seems to work nicely.

~~~
SingAlong
ah yes! I figured that out by just trying it out :)

But I wanted to have nothing next to those arrows. Just the boxes. so i tried
just 2 words and it doesn't work. Seems like there has to be some word to
refer to those arrows

~~~
NathanKP
Yeah that is a downside. I don't usually like words next to the arrows either.

------
DenisM
Fascinating stuff. Although I can't come up with any uses right now, I'm sure
it will come in handy. Are you using Graphviz?

This reminds of a time when I used a perl script to extract includes from my
Objective-C app and then used Graphviz to visualize dependency graph in my
app. I was going to make an XCode plugin out of it, but then gave up on the
idea. Still, Graphviz rocks for this sort of stuff.

~~~
gvb
Doxygen <http://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen/features.html> supports
Objective-C and many more languages. It generates lots of good information
without its special tags, and even more with tags.

Doxygen can use Graphvis to generate dependency graphs.
<http://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen/diagrams.html> You can also embed
graphvis documentation (e.g. sequence diagrams) in the comments. Good stuff.

~~~
DenisM
Yes, I was planning to play with doxygen instead of the perl script next time
I get a free few hours. :-)

What I would really like to achieve is replace the file list in XCode with a
dependency graph so that I can start thinking in terms of components - "where
do I add this code next? where does it belong in my dependency diagram?"

------
chanux
I kept a sqworl of few diagramming tools <http://sqworl.com/97021w>

------
Arun2009
It's a neat idea, but a bit more awareness about grammar would have been nice.
I tried, "Mathematics requires hard work" and it gave me, "Mathematics
--(requires hard)-> work".

Edit: Ah, I see that items can be grouped together using quotes.

------
alttab
Neat idea. Imagine if we could use this to create more descriptive models and
frameworks.

Projecting forward, you could model business processes or government simply by
consuming and interpreting contracts, tax code, or law.

------
moss
<http://www.diagrammr.com/edit?key=dFE4tu7OUIr>

------
sage_joch
My one complaint is that the the "embed image" link includes the key to let
anyone edit it.

~~~
krave
If you sign in on the front page, you can control access to the diagram
better.

------
joseakle
i tried including accents but they were shown in a weird way, take a look
<http://www.diagrammr.com/edit?key=dJdweCWOpEC>

------
winter_blue
Awesome! If only creating UML diagrams was this easy...

~~~
dhimes
this is pretty easy: <http://www.umlet.com/>

------
akkartik
dup <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=789120>

~~~
blehn
given hacker news lacks a search feature, I don't think it's appropriate to
point out dupes (unless it's some sort of breaking news that is already
appearing in the top/new pages)

and searching google for "site:news.ycombinator.com 'diagrammr'" is not a
reasonable expectation for users.

~~~
shrikant
<http://www.searchyc.com>

------
SlyShy
Sorry, I can't get over the incredible irony of a web application about
English grammar not being spelled correctly. Someone has a good sense of
humor.

~~~
miles
The misspelling _does_ make finding info about it much easier in search
engines.

